# Spam!!



## Ken N Tx (Sep 21, 2018)

I downloaded a new app (slot game) yesterday and today I got 43 spam emails!!


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 21, 2018)

Did you get it from the Play Store? Or somewhere else?

If you got the offfending app from the Store I'd complain. If it was from elsewhere you're probably on your own.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 21, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> Did you get it from the Play Store? Or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> If you got the offfending app from the Store I'd complain. If it was from elsewhere you're probably on your own.


From another game.


----------

